# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Мусульманство. Изначально и для нашего времени.

## Алексей Кучеренко

Мусульманство. Изначально и для нашего времени.
(На многих больших форумах)

Привет!
Давно уже намеревался приподнять вопрос по теме. Всеже начну.
Начну наверное со сказок 1001 ночи, или знаменитых суфиев.. Все во-многом не так, как стандартно проставлено для "демократических стран" в наше время!
Сейчас действительно много насилия связывают с мусульманством, на что конечно есть свои причины. Но мы для начала можем (при желании) разделять современные "направления мусульманства" с тем, что было в нем изначально.
Насколько я понял, в Исламе сейчас нет распространенного направления на основе исключительно Корана и того, что непосредственно исходило от основоположника и главного авторитета. Там более проявлены конфессии, основанные на тех или иных знаменитых личностях прошлого, составивших свои школы понимания Мухаммада.
И стоит сразу подчеркнуть, что тоже касается наверное всех больших религий этого мира: мы видим "церковность"(вне непосредственной понятной связи с изначальным Писанием) везде.А Ислам здесь выделяется может только применяемыми максимально методами, а не столько своей реальной враждебностью, как это у многих сейчас "записано". Если мы даже просто посчитаем колличество несчастий в мире, что исходят от них и других, то наврядли Ислам можно больше упрекнуть, чем например католичество или материализм. Сколько мировых конфликтов в последнее время развязали, сколько от чьих стараний погибло или попали в очень тяжкие условия..
Если изучить существующие сейчас большие направления Ислама, то их реальная "внутренняя культура" - многим должна быть даже много предпочтительна, чем у других.
Насколько я понял, это единственная религия в мире, где все еще не прогнулись под "мировой демократией". Там до сих пор подчеркивается подчиненное положение женщин (один хозяин в семье), уважение к старшим, некоторые серьезные культурные правила (борьба с развратом, включая "нестандартную ориентацию мужчин", наркоманией и др.). И они много ближе к природе.
То есть если брать древние традиции (что мы можем одинаково увидеть во всех религиях изначально), то именно там они все еще во-многом проявлены и в наше время.
Стои заметить тут отдельно качества тех народов, которые издревле исповедуют Ислам. Есть мнение, что в самих этих народах выделялись воинственные качества, и это даже можно причислить .. к изначальным качествам самих таких типов тел  :smilies:  .. то есть так или иначе, а есть такая склонность больше, чем у еврейской нации, например.
И видя это, Мухаммад и учитывал свои наставления. Это конечно стоит уточнить у самих мусульман, что они думают по поводу таких своих особенностей.
Так или иначе, а сейчас в Исламе проявлена эта особенность: всерьез огорчаться и наказывать того, кого видишь серьезно неправым. Плохо это или хорошо - даже тут,- уже вопрос к законам относительности..  :smilies: 
И есть даже мнения, что Судьба не зря все это так проявляет, быть может в мире вообще нужно такое качество зачастую: наказывать негодяев. Не "по бумажке, по демократическим судам", а .. прямо непосредственно  :smilies: 
Быть может в этом и было намерение Пророка: если уж склонен воевать, то воюй против тех, кто .. оскорбляет Бога, например. Или всерьез оскверняет древние традиции. А почему нет?
Почему "демократия" считает, что можно спокойно оскорблять Бога? Тут есть разные мнения, .. и что за это нужно наказывать. И в том же христианстве в Библии об этом также много говориться, как и в Коране.
Если ктото считает, что мы можем делать что хотим, то ктото другой считает, что Бога оскорблять нельзя. И некоторые мусульмане могут в крайнем случае даже убить за это .. - кто вправе сказать, что они однозначно неправы??
Почему "демократия" считает, что может навязывать в мире свое мнение как единственно правильное? Каковы у нее реальные права на это? А если учесть, что и католики основываются на Библии, и описанной в ней крайней жесткости пртив безбожнтков.. Так какие реальные права навязывать другим такую вседозволенность?
Тем более, что "демократы" вполне могут оскорблять те имена Бога, что известны в их традициях, раз уж их религии так спокойно смотрят на это, но просто не трогали бы Ислам при этом.. Тем более, не нападали бы на них только потому, что они в своих странах всерьез стараются соблюдать свои древние традиции. Так нет же: под видом справедливости насильственно "одемокрачивают" страны исламского мира (прямо и косвенно), и считают почемуто это вполне нормальным.. Сколько крови уже пролилось?
Трудно не заметить вопрос о "причинах и следствии": кто кого вынуждает к насилию??
Так что тут со всем этим реально адекватно разобраться нужно, отойдя на время от того мнения, что "освещают демократические СМИ"..  :smilies: 
Конечно, есть вопросы. И попрошу на них ответить знатокам, включая приглашенных мусульман. Ибо сам тоже очень мало разбираюсь в этой религии.
Интересны были бы вопросы, .. и сразу и серьезные дополнения к этой теме, не дожидаясь вопросов..

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мусульманство. Изначально и для нашего времени.
> (На многих больших форумах)
> 
> Конечно, есть вопросы. И попрошу на них ответить знатокам, включая приглашенных мусульман. Ибо сам тоже очень мало разбираюсь в этой религии.
> Интересны были бы вопросы, .. и сразу и серьезные дополнения к этой теме, не дожидаясь вопросов..


а в чём же конкретно состоят всё-таки вопросы...?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Мне тоже это интересно.
Могут возникнуть, можно и некоторых мусульман пригласить, чтобы пояснили.
А до этого могут быть и общие обсуждения, всвязи с темой.
Кстати говоря, отдельно замечу, что недостаточное внимание к изначальному Христианству в особенности, и Исламу - это .. хотябы с точки зрения "внешней проповеди" - весьма сомнительная тактика.
И создается впечатление, что современное кришнаитство тоже потихоньку "одемокрачивается" (как католики и православные, например), что крайне настораживает.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Вот наверное самое интересное из "зеркал".

----------

